# MHX Blanks



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I've seen mention of these blanks, several times now, in the short period that I have been on this forum. There's a guy in Florida that bashes them (fly rod blanks) constantly, saying they all break. That said, sometimes I wonder about this particular person's opinion and think maybe he doesn't know what he's talking about....or what kind of a fly fisherman he is. 

But I have now built 7 rods on MHX blanks....4 spinners and 3 fly rods. The characteristics of all the blanks so far, has led me to believe they are made from old Loomis mandrels, perhaps purchased after Loomis sold out to Shimano, OR...as new materials were developed, the need for new mandrels (different tapers) arose. Anyway, the measurements and action of the blanks is so similar to Loomis rods I have owned in the past, I wonder about this.

Just would like to know what y'all think about the blanks in So. Texas. BTW, I'll be heading back to Florida this Spring (Mar./Apr.) and will undoubtedly stop at Mudhole. If anyone needs any blanks, I would be happy to pick some up for y'all.....save on shipping.

I have the rods, but haven't really been able to "test" them yet on good fish. All I know is that they cast fine.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I love them, the 3 iv used most are all high mod, 822, 842popping and 843popping. I have put the 822 to the TEST it is my goto rod, iv dead lifted 5lbs trout up over the bushes at the pipes on the north levee with no problems, also lifted 3-5lbs flounder over some high rails. 

My buddy has put the 842 to the test with redfish up to 30". These blanks are 1.2oz I can build a 2.5oz rod @6'9 that can handle with care a 30" red is nice. 

I hooked and landed a 47lbs drum on the 843 with a 50e drag locked down. Just to see if the rod would hold. It did.

*note all this was done the right way, no highstick, and reeling down before lifting the fish I was not trying to break the rod just a major stress test.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

I've built a few fly rods on the MHX blanks (5wt, 7wt, a few 8wt and even a 12wt). They are great blanks for the $$$ and have held up great so far.
The fast/ X-fast tips are rockets when throwing long casts. My 2cents.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Cfulbright, that is EXACTLY what I suspected and wanted to hear. Interesting that we are both using the same blanks (brilliant minds think alike...LOL) I forgot to mention this before, but Mudhole's blank numbers also correspond to the old Loomis blank numbers. That 843 is a helluva blank. If it had a slightly longer tip, (meaning a little more flex up there) it would compare favorably to the Shimano Clarus/Compre rods, that are my favorite permit sticks. I've caught 100+ lb. tarpon on those 843 blanks, but made by Loomis.

Esc.....I too have built 3 fly rods, a 7wt., 8 wt., and a 1-piece 8 wt. All three rods have new Wulff Bermuda shorts lines on them and I agree. 70 ft. is near effortless with those rods. I think if there would be a failure, it would be in durability. These are inexpensive blanks and they appear to have less material in them, meaning thinner walls, so the slightest nick might be lethal.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

*MHX*

Most of my builds are on MHX. I have 20-50 out there that are 1-3 years and have not had one break yet. I know a bass fisherman who had two built locally and they both broke right in front of the reel seat. Other than that, I haven't heard of many issues and I have not built a fly rod from a MHX blank yet.

As far as Loomis...Don't know.

Chad


----------



## r.sheker (Nov 23, 2015)

they are not made from the loomis mandrels.
they are entirely new design and Todd Vivian had alot to do with it.
before the saltwater series was released, i was given close to a dozen prototypes for testing, i still have a couple left. some broke, some didnt.
the final product is different from the prototype, some of my prototypes had thicker walls, and uglier finish, the final product had thinner walls but way nice looking finish.

i ahve no clue about their freshwater series, i dont fish/build freshwater.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*MHX*

Mhx makes a great blank i will be stocking them in my shop for retail sale or you can order thru me with free shipping.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

My first MXH blank broke before I had a chance to build it. I gave it a slight bend and it broke a few inches from the tip. I was not sure at the time if it was my fault or a defective blank, so I emailed them and explained the situation. To my surprise I got a "no problem" and they shipped me a new one at no cost. Super Impressed!
Since then I have built on the Hi-Mod, SB, SJ, CB, Popping, DS, and I have 2 SJ842 Microwave Kits on the way for Xmas gifts. Some of the guys I've built for are infamous rod killers and the MHX blanks haven't failed on them in two years. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I got a couple ultra-high mod blanks from them last year. Both blanks showed up with pretty obvious blemishes, so I sent them both back and got St Croix blanks instead. FWIW, Mudhole was great about it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What is a St Croix blank that compares to the Mhx SJ822?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

_r.sheker_....I did not mean to imply that Mudhole was _in fact_ using the Loomis mandrels. Fact is, I never thought they actually were. It's just very ironic that the tapers and blank numbers so closely approximate those of Loomis. If anybody got hold of any Loomis mandrels, it would have been Gary's brother, Robbie. (not the race car driver) who split from Loomis and went off on his own, now many moons ago. BTW, I believe Robbie sells blanks.....wish I could remember the name of his company. He (like me) is a big fan of the old IMX material.

But I digress.....back to Mudhole. Yes, their customer service is excellent, as well as their return policy. Thankfully, I still have to go back to Florida, at least once a year and I plan on stopping by, each trip. This way, I can avoid situations like _Whipray_ had, since I can inspect each blank before purchase. I'm glad most of you have had the same experiences with the MHX blanks that I have had so far.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What is a St Croix blank that compares to the Mhx SJ822?


Try the mhx DS822 buddy. Only draw back I have ever seen with them is there not coated with anything, ie...clearcoat

They are sanded way down and no coating to save weight, and they are light!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cfulbright said:


> Try the mhx DS822 buddy. Only draw back I have ever seen with them is there not coated with anything, ie...clearcoat
> 
> They are sanded way down and no coating to save weight, and they are light!


I picked up two Immortals yesterday from FTU. They feel like some nice blanks. Not bad for being painted and weighing 1.5 or so. I may cut them down a little, 6'8" is a little long for me.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Talked to GL about finish on blanks he said basically that it takes away from the sensitivity of the blank. Sanded finished blanks are more sensitive than coated blanks although the coating may ad some strength to the blank, it dampens vibration. All the North Fork blanks are sanded finish and are most likely the closest thing to an IMX blank. The IMX blank is also my favorite.


----------

